# coolest tinc



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

what tinc do you think has the best colors????


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

I really like the cobalts (any of them Suriname, Brazil or dwarf), I also like the (infer)Alanis (anyone know what the difference is?


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

*cayenne*

i really like the cayenne


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

*cayenne pic*

heres a cayenne pic


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've never seen them in person, but I like the cobalts, the alanis are also cool.
Just my personal taste, I don't like the washed out, pastel looking ones(patricia).
On a side note though, I had never liked any of the auratus, until I'd seen in person the ones I have now.
Anyone else ever had that happen?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

My favorite tinc would have to be the lime green sip's. Though I find all tincs beautiful, I think the sip's are the the prettiest. I'm also highly partial to the bakhuis form. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

*weygoldt*

my new fav is the weygoldt


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

regina..oh yeah.. 8) and lime green sip and patricia and citronella... powder blue is also nice...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

(infer)Alanis (anyone know what the difference is? 

I've been told all kinds of things on that subject. But I think regular alanis have less yellow and it is not as bright. Infers have more yellow and it sometimes stays bright yellow all the way down to their feet, where in alanis, the markings tend to look whiter by the feet. That's just what I've seen in pictures. But then I bought some "inferalanis" who are pretty much in between those two descriptions so I don't know what they are. So in my opinion, they are all alanis, they just vary like cobalts do.

Oh, and my fav. tincs are Surinam and Brazilian cobalts


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I have heard that the InferAlanis are bigger than Alanis when they reach adult size


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I like lorenzo personally.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

*loranzos*

i think the lorenzos are positiviley ugly


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh yeah, why dont you hybridize them with some sips then will you be happy?


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

I love the cobalt varieties as well. However since you as for the one I like the best I would have to say Regina or Giant Orange top the list. That high contrast of yellow and black is awesome. Next up would be Citronellas. I find all tincs are nice. However the washed out ones are not my favorite, but every time I see them in person I get enamored as with all pdf's.

-Ben


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I must say that Lorenzo's are probably my favorite, but I am also partial to Brazilian Yellowheads. 


Justin


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Personally I believe the Oyapoks are very nice looking. 

TonyT


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

If you think Patricias and Powderblues should be separated, Alanis and Inferalanis should be kept separated. They were collected in two completely different locales. Inferalanis are a much larger animal and though subtle, the colors and patterns are noticeably different. It's hard to see unless you are looking at them side by side, which I was able to do when I got my Inferalanis. The problem is that so many people are just lumping them together with Alanis the lines are slowly getting muddled which I think is a shame. Same thing goes for Oelemarie, yes they look a lot like standard Alanis but there are differences that I for one would like kept separate. If I ever lose my WC pair I'd like to know that I can find true Inferalanis, but at this point it is going to be difficult because so many people insisted they were the same thing because they look very similar. I know of many people that have descendents of my Inferalanis that bought them as Alanis or now are simply calling them Alanis.


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
i think oyopaks are the coolest 8) .


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

rmelancon said:


> I know of many people that have descendents of my Inferalanis that bought them as Alanis or now are simply calling them Alanis.


Thanks, Robb, that clears up my question about what I have  . I sure thought they looked like "infers" although I was told they were just Alanis. I really think that these lines are now likely quite muddied in the hobby, as you say, because so many people use the terms interchangably. I guess our one saving grace is their relatively new establishment in the hobby and the small community we have.

As for my favorite tincs . . . hmm, that's tough, but I'll put in a few because I'm a tinc fanatic. I really like my New Rivers and Inferalanis; oh, and Brazilian cobalts are NICE (especially the ones Adam Butt has--very high yellow/orange--incredible!).

I have seen the lime green sips in person, and they are pretty cool. I have always wanted to see some of the lorenzo's in person, as I think the pics look nice. Additionally, I have wanted to see some Reginas next to some Giant Orange to see what the actual difference is. Anyone with any insight there?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I like all of them, but my favorites would have to be:

Cobalts (love that blue and yellow)
Pallid (white and blue rocks too)
Bakhuis (lovely bluish-gray legs)


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

My personal favorite are reginas, but lorenzos are a close second. When you see them in person they have a orange/yellow crest with a dark blue body.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is my InferAlanis Pair they are breeding 2-3 times every week right now. I have several tads in the water from these guys.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Is this an Alanis or an inferalanis? looks a little different than the frogs above... is that because its a different "morph'" or ...?

-Tad


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Tad-

Did you get yours from quality exotics? mine look just like that. I got 1.1 from bill and he said that they were F1 InferAlanis.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm pretty sure its from quality exotics.... I got it from lydia (I'm looking for a mate for her/it) and I think she said she got her frogs from bill.


-Tad


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

they're awesome frogs none the less!


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I got mine from TQ who said he got them from Patrick Nabors. Another Quality frog


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

My personal favourite tinctorius morphs are Lorenzo, and good old Yellowback. Then again, they all rock.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

tad604 said:


> I'm pretty sure its from quality exotics.... I got it from lydia (I'm looking for a mate for her/it) and I think she said she got her frogs from bill.




Yup, it's Bill's frog. To be honest, I can't remember if he sold it to me as an infer or as a plain Alanis. That's a good pic of her Tad, you can e-mail it to Bill and he'll tell you right away, I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

The frog is pretty cool, though I'd like to find a mate for it. Spends a fair amount of time in a coco hut.... but get this it comes when its called! if I open the tank and make a clicking noise she/it pops right out of the hut. 
I wonder just how many tricks you could train a frog to do 

-Tad


----------

